# Porter Cable 14" Bandsaw riser block for PCB330BS



## Howarddavidp (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a Porter Cable 14" PCB330BS saw. From reading on the net, I saw others have used the Jet risers on their Porter Cable 14" bandsaws. When I first opened the Jet Riser box, it looked like it would fit right away. I also thought this was only the block, and not a complete kit! This made me pleasantly surprised that everything I needed was included for $109. The extended round post for the blade guard is included, and it fits exactly like it was made for the Porter Cable saw. I knew previously that the PC and the Jet used similar guides, because when I called Carter to purchase roller guides, they said that the Porter Cable saw uses the Jet roller guide kit since they do not make a specific kit for the Porter Cable. They were right, and the Jet kit works like it was made for the PCB330BS, so these kits are one in the same.

Like previously mentioned, you need to drill 2 small holes, which was not hard to do. Take your time and measure with a caliper before cutting. As for honing out the hole, like the others have said, this is really only necessary to use 1/2" or 3/4" blades. If you only use a 1/4" or 1/8" blade, this might not be necessary since there is enough room without expanding the inside diameter of the block. I know that the specs say the max blade width for this saw is 1/2", but many have seen you can in fact use a 3/4" 1-TPI hook blade for big resawing jobs. The wheels and tires are big enough for using the bigger blades.

So, if you want a riser for you Porter Cable PCB330BS, this is the one to get. This is closest to the kit that Porter Cable has never made.

I would estimate 3 hours time to do the complete project, and sell or give away your 93.5" blades, as you will now move up to 105" blades. Oh yeah, a nice touch is that they give you a 105" 10 TPI 3/8 blade to get started with, so you can test it once you are done. You will need a 3/8 speed/steel bit for drilling the holes, and you will need some type of sanding, honing device to make the block opening slightly bigger. Sandpaper drill bits, like the kind used for sanding holes with your drill, will also work fine. You don't need a nice finish, so 60 or 80 grit will work. Nobody will ever see this hole once you are done, so don't worry about doing a "clean" job when you are opening up the hole.

Once you are done, you can now resaw 12" thick stock with a 3/4" 1 TPI hook blade very nicely. The saw has enough power to do this with the stock motor, which can be upgraded if needed. I am sure this block would void your warranty, but if your saw breaks it is easy enough to revert your saw back to stock and only you will be the wiser. None of the mods are done to your saw, you only modify the block to fit your saw.

ENJOY!

Woodcraft Item Number = Item #961137
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/200...ser-block.aspx


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to LumberJocks , a world of advise, opinions, and experiences, all shared without judgement.

Hey, Thanks for that great reference info, I'm sure that one of the LJs will appreciate this in their future conversion.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome to LJ! Nice information you got there, Howard! Thanks!


----------



## FlatheadRed (Jul 19, 2012)

That's awesome! I bought the P/C saw as it was very reasonably priced. I did see the big drawback with no riser blocks but was willing to overlook that as I didn't see a need for the riser blocks. I'm glad they fit as I will get one to allow me the flexiblity of a 12" cut.

Red


----------



## FlatheadRed (Jul 19, 2012)

I have an update. This did not work for me. While Howard was correct in that two new holes must be drilled in order for it to fit, I found that the bar that holds the upper guides and allows them to be adjusted up and down doesn't fit. Additionally, when you remove the old one (P-C) a spring with a ball bearing comes out which is near impossible to remove. Also the rear chain guard does fit but not well. I know that it was my call to purchase this but I'm out the money. I would advise against doing this mod.

Red


----------



## Howarddavidp (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey Red,

Do you live on the East Coast? I might be able to make a weekend roadtrip and make that fit for you.

Use some 220 grit sandpaper on the guide bar that slides, that will make it fit better. As for the bearing and spring, I used masking tape to hold mine in place when I re-assembled it, then pulled the tape out once it was back together.

As for the rear guide, I did have to bend mine to get it to fit, but once it did, I never had any issues.

Let me be clear: This kit is not made for this saw. It will work, and I have yet to see something closer to the right block for this saw. But, you will need to make some mods to the pieces in the kit for them to fit exactly, and by exactly I mean close enough to use the saw without problems, but not what one would call a "perfect fit". Funny thing is, even with the fit of this riser, it was no worse of a fit that the pieces on my HF saw, which worked great and I loved, but the molds needed some TLC to fit better (and never fit 100%). Let's face it, if you have $750 to spare, go get a Grizzly G05??, that will be the best and comes with a riser…


----------



## el_viejo (Dec 9, 2012)

Gentlemen, thank you all for taking the time to record your experiences. Red, I particularly appreciate the negative information since that provides critical warnings. Given the rest of what I've read, I'm going to take the risk and give it a try.

I'm very disapointed that Porter Cable has not provided a riser for this saw. It is otherwise an excellent value and the 10 amp motor can certainly handle resawing stock larger than 6".


----------



## Shawn1015 (Dec 10, 2012)

I wanted add my comments to this post. I took a chance on the Jet riser and had success. It did take me close to 4 hours to get it to work. If you don't want to take that amount of time then I would recommend you look at a different option. For me I am stuck with the PC 14" bandsaw and don't have the extra cash for a new saw with the extra 6".

I had to drill new holes for the riser to make it fit the PC. I used poster board to make an impression of the base to ensure the alignment of the pin locations. I then transfered that pattern to the riser block and drilled the new pin holes. I used regular drill bit for steel and had no problems. Once I got the riser block on, I then checked the alignment with the top and bottom wheels and had to do a little shimming to get the vertical alignment right.

The new guide bar was painted black and I used a hand sander and removed all the paint and took it the bare rod and it fit really well. I tired to slide the new one in place of the old one and the spring and ball bearing did come out but I had no problem putting in back in. The most time I spent was filing/sanding down the lower bout of the bar so the lower portion of the guide would fit. I also had to do a little filing on the back of the new blade guard so it would fit flush with the new riser.

After I leveled and tuned up the blocks/wheels it worked really well and I am very pleased. I hope this helps someone else.


----------



## Crankynow (Sep 19, 2014)

I just got off the phone with porter cable at 888-609-9779 customer service. Asked if they have a riser for the band saw. They said sure! I placed the order wth them and it will be delivered in 7 to 10 days. So for those that say there is not something from the OEM, better check back with them. Will report back when I have the riser and install it on the PCB330BS that I bought at Lowes.


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

Crankynow….. how did you make out getting this conversion kit from Porter Cable ????


----------



## paintbug (Dec 12, 2014)

> I just got off the phone with porter cable at 888-609-9779 customer service. Asked if they have a riser for the band saw. They said sure! I placed the order wth them and it will be delivered in 7 to 10 days. So for those that say there is not something from the OEM, better check back with them. Will report back when I have the riser and install it on the PCB330BS that I bought at Lowes.
> 
> - Crankynow


Do you have the part # for that riser kit?? How did it work out for you?


----------



## el_viejo (Dec 9, 2012)

Some time back I decided to buy the Jet riser kit for my Porter-Cable. Before I give a summary of the results, I would like to provide this link to a fairly complete blog entry that details the installation process. It sounds like the writer of that blog had a pretty easy time of it, though he ran into the same range of difficulties I did. My experience did not flow as easily as his description. If you are equipped to handle some modest metal working, the process isn't all that bad, but it does take work and precision.

I have been using the Porter-Cable 14" bandsaw with Jet riser for over 18 months. As I originally believed, the large motor was adequate for all the cutting I have attempted, including resawing hardwoods 10" thick.

The upper guide bearings require more tweaking with the greater range of thicknesses shouldn't be the case if the frame is perfectly aligned and stable. This may be my problem rather than a general problem since I had some difficulty getting the riser block well aligned to the frame and had to drill out the holes to a wider diameter than the alignment pins. Also, I was not satisfied with the squareness and added shims to the inside edge of the riser block. As I say, could be my problem, but read on.

I had hoped to use ¾" or even 1" blades for resawing. This is where I ran into real headaches. The tensioner on the saw is calibrated for blades up to 1". However, the mechanism is way to flimsy to actually do that. The base against which the tensioning mechanism pushes is nothing more than the rough, cast iron body of the saw which is actually sloped. As pressure is applied, the sloped surface causes the rod slide inward toward the upper wheel. To compensate, I added a shaed piece of wood with a washer to receive the rod. That didn't solve the problem because the threaded rod that exerts the tensioning force is too thin and has a tendency to bend under too much force. Also, the handle provided to turn the rod is small, which limits how much force you can apply. I have never tensioned it beyond the ¾" setting and I do not actually use it beyond about 5/8" because of concern for the rod.

Bottom line, the saw is great for cutting curves and some resawing, but I cannot use it as planned. *I am not satisfied and do not recommend this approach, though it is viable for someone pinching pennies.* I will be buying a steel frame saw. Even so, I still think this saw is by far the best value in small band saws.


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

I just ordered the riser kit from Porter Cable… Part number X0JX… cost is 80.49 plus shipping.

Shipping to Canada is high $27.00

of course all in USF so have to add 20% for exchange.


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

Riser block kit for Porter cable PCB330BS = part # : XOJX--- $80.49 (blade ,block ,all hardware)
Rip fence for Porter Cable PCB330BS = part # : X4CT----$49.99

gonna order mine soon…..........

will let you know how it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

I got mine end of Jan. have to say that for the most part install was were easy… took about 1 hour. did find that the capacity was not the stated 12" due to the fact that the blade guard would not go high enough…. it hit on the radius of the upper housing. a little work with a grinder on the top of the guard and all is well. as expected had to re-track the saw, but that was easily done.

Running a 9/16 3 tooth blade. Have yet to change to the 1/8 scroll blade.


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

Got mine yesterday and the rip fence they offer. Also the blade guard on the power side had to be tweeked. If u take the whole bolt loose that holds guard to saw behind it is a washer that can be taken out of both top and lower bracket now its not sloppy anymore. I had no instructions to go by only took two hours to put on block and fence. It only took one day to get it!!!!!!!Works great though.


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

I decided to give it a try too.. WOW shipping was like over night.. The riser is actually 6.5 inches i am sure the blades will not care . But my concern No instructions… you know which way is up due to the pins but it doesnt really line up that well. it sees to offset and twist the top from lining up like it was when with out the riser

did you have this issue also..


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

not that I noticed but I did have to re-align the upper and lower wheels, so that might have been the cause.


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes same prob. Now that I really look at it. Seems to not effect my cuts though…. I'm gonna take back off this weekend , since it is fairly easy ..I wish they had of put the split version of the cut guard in front.I seen one that looks like it would fit perfect, but that was only Pict.


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

Also I remember a lot of play in the block. So I WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT I FIND OUT…...


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

> not that I noticed but I did have to re-align the upper and lower wheels, so that might have been the cause.
> 
> ..........When u said this. Do u mean u re-aligned by using a straight edge from wheel to wheel. Just so I know.
> - Marsher52


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

yes…


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

K thanks


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanx all


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

> Thanx all
> 
> - AJ1


AJ. ,would you please remeasure the block. Mine is 6" flat.if yours isn't then I think we must both find out why. Is yours grey in color?


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Curious what method did you use to align the wheels…


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

mine is actually dark grey almost black


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

Alighn a long straight edge on bottom wheel,meet top wheel with it,, or at least until you can get it to alighn right by adjust the tracking knob since that has a lot to do with the top wheel being perpendicular, some online (youtube ,carverwoodworking seminar on bandsaws for example)say that some manufacturers alighn the top wheel just behind the bottom wheel on purpose though.if you haven't watched this,its pretty interesting.. Alex Snodgrass or something. Lol


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

Removed bottom wheel and added shims to bring the wheel out to align with the top…. If you have to move it backward you can put washers on the motor mount bolts


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

AJ1… Did you get that from Porter Cable? Mine is 6" and grey


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes









mine is too. Aj. Does your front blade guard look like this


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

That is the same as mine.


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

That's interesting marsh. How did it effect it .less vib.?I'm have only been doing this for about eight months. And get diff stories about this co-plainer thing


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

called the number referenced in the chain 888-609-9779

the receipt in the box says Powertool specialists inc part number X0JX 6" riser block kit 80.49 plus shipping


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

i will need to call them… they way yours fits isn't even close to how this one fit….I could probably make it fit but shouldnt have too.


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

Weird. Mine says the same. What about you guard. Is it a solid piece of metal or two pieces sandwiched together with a wingnut


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

solid piece but i dont think it would be long enough the bar is correct everything fit on it perfect. is the rear blade guard made of wood ????


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

AJ. Now mine does not fit flush and pretty on all sides. I Don't think you can really tell by picture but it is definitely 6" long


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

i will reset it in tomorrow and take a pic. It sits way off front and rear…. like i said I could probably redrill the pin holes and make it work…


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

Hell no. Lmao. Solid aluminum. I would definitely call them tomorrow. They make parts for many of the imported saws. Just curious. Do you recall who you talked with. Ask for Mary Jane. She was very helpful and handy.


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

i will thanx


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

Don't touch it. That's what you paid hard money for. I'm sure they will correct it. Quickly. They seem like a good company.


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

on the receipt the JOB NO says MJ i assume Mary Jane ???? i will call back and see whats up..


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

Mainly got blade to track in the same spot on both wheels… After doing it I was able to cut some very consistent very thin slices of wood… Before doing so could not do that.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Watching this as this is some great info. I'm just starting to fully understand how to work my bandsaw and the added capacity would be nice. It's nice to know I can get a PC kit instead of the Jet Kit and modify that. Anyone take detailed photos of their install since it seems it doesn't come with any?


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm going to this weekend maybe I'll just make a video???? Its not that hard pretty self explanatory in most cases.


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

MJ was very helpful seems i was shipped the wrong one a new one is on the way….will report in when it arrives..


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm happy to hear that,I knew she would take care of it and you will probably get it tomorrow. Wow. Lol..sorry to hear about your luck with getting the part though..I wonder what saw they put that on. I cut wood with mine,don't know how comfortable I would be with the wood being a guard. Lol


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

is the entire kit wrong, or just the guard?


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

I think the whole kit is for another saw…6 1/2" blackish block. Mine 6" and grey. My front guard is black 1peice. Urrrr..and 13 3/4" long. Guide bar is black ,with v- grove up side and 15 3/4" long. Don't know dia. But guessing ,,,7/8" wide at top.hopes this info. Can help you tell or not.oh yea. Back guard is metal and 21 7/8"ish. Lol


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

i can let you know more when it gets here.. but she said they pulled the wrong kit and are sending me a new one.


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice of them to just send another. Then let you send bad one back. Good business. Unless there were other stipulations..


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

No other stipulations.. She was real nice. Even with the mess up would do business with them again because of the way they handled this…Told MJ we were chatting about her she laughed told her you had nothing but good things to say and now I know why..If it gets here as fast as the first kit i will have it today.


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Perfect fit your right MJ is awsome. Wheels line up nice too not off any more than they were without the riser.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Is there a way to order this online or just order by calling? I'm edging towards ordering soon as I think about all the scrap hardwood Woodcraft sells that I could resaw and make good use out of them (hardwood is very hard to come by in my area).


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

have to call i tried to order online didnt work….


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

Glad to hear aj,,,,oh yea I look at your projects last night and real,real nice work man.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Cool. Thanks AJ. I'll definitely look into this and look forward to seeing if beautat makes the video.  I remember reading from a guide in this topic that there is some sort of spring / ball bearing or whatnot to look out for if you remove the screws from the riser area. I'm just going by memory, so that's why I'm being cautious. I don't need small parts flying around in the shop and try to hunt it down.


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

I think the ball and spring your talking about is a part in the guide bar assembly. If you use the new guide bar to push the other out, you will not have to worry about the parts coming out , I did this procedure after putting in the block. Just made it easy. Didn't have to remove spring clamp then.go from bottom and just loosen it enough to push bar easily no more. Line up v groove and push up,you have it no mess….


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Ah, very nice. I'll come back to this post when I decide to purchase and install mine. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

Anybody put a dolly under there PC Band Saw. I put wheels in 2 of the spots that had the legs in them, figured I could lift the one side and roll it to where I needed it ( wife's car takes over the garage/shop on cold snowy nights), but the welded bracket that the thread into broke then I was moving it yesterday and it almost fell over…. want some thong stable but moveable…


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

Glad it didn't fall on you marsh. I was thinking about doing what you did. Glad I didn't now.the answer is no I haven't but I was thinking of making another cabinet for it anyway because I think the base its on is to flexible and is adding a little vibration because it isnt stable then putting wheels on it,for I too share the garage with the wives car. Urrrrr. if I decide to I will posts pictures of my ideas and what not.can't wait for my shop to get finished.


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks… will do the same…


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Buy a mobile base (or build your own). Most of them are configurable for any tool. I have one on mine and love its ability to move around anywhere in my shop if I need to.


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

Did you buy or make your own? are you still able to access the storage in the base?

My biggest issue is the condition of the floor… cracked and heaved… need to replace it this spring


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I actually bought the band saw off of Craigslist and he gave me the base and the Kreg Precision fence, but I do know you can buy the exact same one. I think Woodcraft and Rockler sells them. No issues with the door opening or closing and very easy to move around. If your concrete is REALLY bad, then with this being mostly low profile, I don't know if it'll work all that well.


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

I like the look of this one…..
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/79119


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

That is indeed a nice mobile base. With a few modifications, I think it'll look great. I'm not sure I agree with going with 4 locking casters; I'd prefer 2 non-swivel, non-locking for better stability as someone else mentioned in the project post. i can't complain; mine came with it and it's usually $50 or so, so I'm happy and the door opens just fine. lol.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I decided to take the plunge and ordered the Riser block. The ID number is correct, but the block is black and 6". I wonder if they finally coated it in black to match the BS? I guess I'll find out when I install this weekend. And you guys were right, they are SUPER fast. Faster than Amazon's 2 day shipping. lol. I didn't work with MJ, but still had a good experience. Let's hope this installs correctly. This will also give me a chance to install the Carter BS Blade Quick Release. Looking forward to the weekend.  If you have any other tips on the install before I begin, I'd appreciate it since it didn't come with any sort of instructions.


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

See my post #14

Also please let us know how the Carter install goes…...


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Will keep in mind Marsher. Since I have no instructions, what's the blade length requirement after the riser? 105"? And what's the largest width blade people are using for resaw after the riser? The original manual says it can only handle up to 1/2", but I'm curious if that changes with the riser?


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

105 is correct…

I am using a 7/16 3 tooth for now


----------



## Marsher52 (Dec 11, 2014)

You also have to consider blade thickness as the thicker the blade the harder to make the turn arround the wheel… Blades larger the 1/2 inch tend to become thicker.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

> 105 is correct…
> 
> I am using a 7/16 3 tooth for now
> 
> - Marsher52


Thanks for the confirmation.



> You also have to consider blade thickness as the thicker the blade the harder to make the turn arround the wheel… Blades larger the 1/2 inch tend to become thicker.
> 
> - Marsher52


Yeah, that's why I'm looking into the 5/8" - 105" - .022" thick BS blade from Infinity tools. I saw a demo at the Tampa Woodworking show and was quite impressed. I'm thinking since the blade is that much thinner, is warrantied for life against breaking at the weld, that the PCB BS will be able to handle that size width. I've sent an inquiry to Infinity to confirm, if they can answer.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Alright, phase 1 complete. The riser block was grey-ish after all. It looked very black in the box and in the plastic. It showed its true color out of the bag. The Riser had some play, so I'm not sure if mine is coplanar with the bottom wheel. It vibrates just a little, the blade in the blade guard shows it to be a smidgen off, but well within the confines of the guard. Is that normal for everyone? I also noticed the retainer clip for the v-groove bar wasn't used, but then again, I can't push the bar all the way through the hole as the iron table will stop it, so I guess that's fine. Another thing I noticed is that even with the tension completely loose, the blade was somewhat tight to install, which would tell me the tension guide in the back for 3/8" won't be accurate and I would end up over tensioning the blade. Same for you guys? Everything else went smoothly, for the more part. Loosening up that figgin bolt was a nightmare as I didn't have a 1/2" drive - 1" socket, so I had to go out and buy a set (set was cheaper than buying the drive and socket separately…so sad). 
Anyways, let me know what your thoughts are about the variations I'm seeing. Phase 2 will begin tomorrow to install the quick release blade tension.




























Oh yeah, one more thing, this set is one of the best upgrades I could have made…the old v-groove bar was Hollow while the new one was Solid! and the old blade guide was plastic while the new one was solid metal! I also wasn't expecting a blade in there to get you started. Great deal IMO.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

The Carter Quick Release has been installed. It took MUCH longer than I had anticipated due to some issues I ran across, but it's on. It will go MUCH quicker for everyone else if you heed some of my warnings, which I will post in a separate project today (if Ops will allow me). I'm also waiting for Carter to respond back to my inquiry about the Wheel guide knob as the one that's included in the kit is Metric and the PC one is 5/16"-18. I'm currently using an eyebolt to assist with the task.


----------



## AJ1 (Jan 12, 2011)

I also did the Carter quick release. I actually ran a die up the adjuster that came with it…


----------



## beautat (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm glad to see this part is working right for everyone. After I installed mine I had to do some adjustments by loosening the bolt a little that holds it all together,and shifting the front top in a little so the blade would run at the same place on both wheels, got from another post on here. If you put the blade on with a little tension then adjust a little then turn top wheel with finger( no power) it will move into the right place.when it runs in the middle of wheel on top and bottom I say its right.oh yea. Made it easier by setting the tracking on top wheel to the middle ,all I had to do was hit with hammer(2*4 barrier of course don't want to mess it up. Lol) a little then role wheel. If the bottom moves to center your on if not tap a little more..remember to loosen that bolt first or you will get nowhere fast. Almost all shake is now gone with this fix. Nickel test is now flawless. I can even start it without the nickel falling. WOW this is nice!!!!!!!


----------



## WoodworkingNerd (Mar 26, 2008)

I just bought and installed the riser block for this saw. I'm going to be posting instructions on my blog about it in a few days because there are no instructions. It's fairly straight forward. The issues that I had was that the blade guard install too far to the right so that my blade is hitting it. I took the washers off behind the posts so that I could secure it on there, but the guard is still touching the blade. Can I reasonably expect that this is ok or should I try to modify it so the blade tracks in the center of the groove?

I also found that the blade was too small.

I'm going to try the method just mentioned for aligning the wheels and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## WoodworkingNerd (Mar 26, 2008)

I have finished writing up the instructions for installing this riser block as I see it. You can check it out on my blog. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice write-up. I wouldn't throw the new blade away though. Mine fits just fine. It is a little tight to get on, but has no issues once on. With the Carter quick tension, it makes it easy to swap blades. Loving mine so far.


----------



## WoodworkingNerd (Mar 26, 2008)

I haven't thrown the blade away yet so if anyone wants it you can have it. I can't imagine it's worth the price of shipping.


----------



## Boghog (Dec 30, 2016)

I just got notified from Porter Cable that their riser block is discontinued…

me not happy.

So who has the info on utilizing the Jet or Delta Riser instead?


----------



## rbrjr1 (Nov 2, 2017)

> I just got notified from Porter Cable that their riser block is discontinued…
> 
> me not happy.
> 
> ...


This morning, I just saw that Grizzly has their kit on sale for $99 (4th of july sale).

I have a Ridgid BS14001 (gray) and I installed a JET riser kit on it. 
these things are "fairly universal", if you're not squeamish about extremely slight modifications (A hole drilled here or there, possibly relocating a post and using a different pin to align, changing out hardware or re-tapping threads on the iron casting, etc) you can make just about any of them fit.

The big differences come in when you have a rack and pinion blade guide shaft and your new guide shaft has no teeth in it (although I've only seen this on one kit in particular - i didn't buy it, i was helping a friend with his upgrade).

Bottom line, most 14" bandsaws can be frankinstein'd to install almost any upgraded feature.

I was looking at adding the Carter quick tensioner on my saw, but just ordered the "parts" from Grizzly for the tensioner on their G0555 and installed it on my Ridgid saw. (carter quick tensioner=$150, Grizzly parts=$42). I had to drill and tap the casting nubs on the back of the upper assembly, took me about an hour for the entire install..

I also upped the motor to a 1.5 hp Baldor I got for $200 (bent fan housing) and this $200 Craigslist Ridgid find resaws 10" white oak logs all day long..


----------



## ACII (Feb 14, 2020)

I just ordered the PC riser kit and fence - $150+shipping. So I guess they started making it again.


----------



## fordgt (Feb 14, 2020)

I had tried to join this website for the last 2 months and couldn't get on, tried again today and Happy Valentines Day to me!!

Anyway, I got a PC bandsaw at Christmas and ordered the riser block, got it in 2 days! I had wanted to report it to the group but ACII beat me to it. It was 119.00 shipped to Gainesville back in December. 


> I just got notified from Porter Cable that their riser block is discontinued…
> 
> me not happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quacked1 (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi fellas just joined. Today is 6/19/20 and I just ordered the RIP fence and riser kit from Porter Cable. For my pcb330bs I'll see how it works out once it gets here. I know I'm a little late. Just wanted to let everyone know they still make it.


----------



## KwasyWabbit (Oct 2, 2020)

Has anyone had any luck getting this part in Canada through PC customer service? I contacted them through their email and they gave no part # but just referred me to a company called Rexon ?


----------



## OneBigRedDog (11 mo ago)

Well its February 26, 2022, I just bought the PC 14" Bandsaw on clearance at Lowes for $350. This is just an update for those who stumble across this very old thread. I was able to order the Guide Fence from Rexor, but the OEM Part X0JX 6 Inch Riser Kit Porter Cable PCB330BS is sold out for at least 180 days. They said to mark my calendar and check back with them to see if they are able to restock at that time. I have seen the OEM Part X0JX 6 Inch Riser Kit Porter Cable PCB330BS on Ebay, but the price is double that of Rexor at $199 plus $19.99 shipping. If anyone knows anywhere i can get the OEM Part X0JX 6 Inch Riser Kit Porter Cable PCB330BS please reply.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Porter Cable is out of business. You will probably not find an OEM riser block but this is a Delta clone cast iron frame so as original poster stated the jet will fit. I have the Carter quick release and would not buy it again. It does what it is supposed to do and is well built. I very seldom use it. The Carter guide upgrade was a definite plus because I wanted ball bearing guides and they are well built and easy to adjust. I have a 14" Jet with a 6-inch riser. will not resaw a full 12 inches. 11 1/2 is about max.


----------



## Quacked1 (Jun 19, 2020)

I just called PC. The number was still active. 8886099779. Xojx is the part number for the riser. X4ct for the ripfence. I called paid and had it shipped within a week or so.


----------



## strangelove (11 mo ago)

> I just called PC. The number was still active. 8886099779. Xojx is the part number for the riser. X4ct for the ripfence. I called paid and had it shipped within a week or so.


Hmm, I just called this number and spoke with Mita. She said the riser block has been out of stock for some time and that it's backordered 180 days. Wouldn't even take an order for it. Did you find it available from another source? I was able to order the fence.


----------



## pgw (11 mo ago)

> Hmm, I just called this number and spoke with Mita. She said the riser block has been out of stock for some time and that it s backordered 180 days. Wouldn t even take an order for it. Did you find it available from another source? I was able to order the fence.
> 
> - strangelove


I got the same line from Mita today. So I looked online for the riser. Ebay has a listing for $200; ebid.net has a listing for $190 (both want $20 shipping)...

I ordered from ebid.net. will let you know if/when it shows up…


----------



## Quacked1 (Jun 19, 2020)

> I just called PC. The number was still active. 8886099779. Xojx is the part number for the riser. X4ct for the ripfence. I called paid and had it shipped within a week or so.
> 
> Hmm, I just called this number and spoke with Mita. She said the riser block has been out of stock for some time and that it s backordered 180 days. Wouldn t even take an order for it. Did you find it available from another source? I was able to order the fence.
> 
> - strangelove


----------



## Quacked1 (Jun 19, 2020)

I called that number and ordered a few years ago. Nim not sure about any other places to get the riser.


----------



## fordgt (Feb 14, 2020)

I saw the post about them being on sale. I checked my local stores and would have bought a second one for $350 if one was available. I plan on buying another one was thinking 9 or 10 inch and use that for small stuff. Going to have a second bandsaw eventually because I hate changing blades back and forth.


----------



## mdn125 (Jan 6, 2013)

Has anyone done an upgrade to the tensioner to allow for a wider blade? I'm wondering if any of the JET parts that are heavier duty would be compatible, or another alternative?


----------



## pgw (11 mo ago)

I just got the riser block kit that I ordered on Monday from ebid.net

Haven't installed it yet, but everything looks right. Dang that riser block is heavy! I'll installl it this weekend, but it's the right item, came in in 3 days from ordering it.


----------



## pgw (11 mo ago)

Installed it. Thanks to the youtube videos on how (see "easy upgrades for an inexpensive band saw") which only left out one important!!! step (to reuse the huge washers from the oem bolt that connects the top and bottom of the band saw together, along with the longer bolt that comes with the riser kit…)

Awesome!


----------



## TommyboyMSU (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi all,
I just ordered the riser kit and rip fence. The riser kit was $99, the rip fence was $49 and shipping was $27 for both. The person I talked to was Brenda Comer.


----------



## DesiSutar (8 mo ago)

> Porter Cable is out of business. You will probably not find an OEM riser block but this is a Delta clone cast iron frame so as original poster stated the jet will fit. I have the Carter quick release and would not buy it again. It does what it is supposed to do and is well built. I very seldom use it. The Carter guide upgrade was a definite plus because I wanted ball bearing guides and they are well built and easy to adjust. I have a 14" Jet with a 6-inch riser. will not resaw a full 12 inches. 11 1/2 is about max.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Hello,
Just bought the same PC 14" bandsaw and came across this thread while looking into the riser block upgrade.

Trying to understand your statement - "I have the Carter quick release and would *not *buy it again. It does what it is supposed to do and is well built."

Did you actually mean to say would buy it again?

Thanks in advance

DesiSutar


----------

